# A little teaser per SG Request



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A few in the works. Some of these are orders some will be listed when finished.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

NIce...I dont know how you can stand to work with those horns though! Yuk!

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A few that are long gone.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

A few more that are gone


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. Making the horns is my favorite. They are not so bad if they dont have the core in them. When you have to boil those out..... it is pretty gnarly.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is a concept I have been testing for a few months. It is a cover for the reed on the horn howlers. This is a rough prototype so things are little off center and such. The final version will probably be a little smaller with a little less shape. Not 100% finished with the idea. What do you think?


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep, a reed cover is a good idea for a howler. Great job : )
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas. I started making the reed cover per Mr. Cronks advise. It definitely helps keep the snow an crud off the reed. Also keeps the reed from catching on your coat and clicking.

SG I plan on doing a little work on the fish-o-matic in a few weeks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking calls! Awesome work


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great work as always Rick!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you. Thank you. Keep looking. I plan to have some listed in a few days.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Great looking bunch of calls!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Beautiful work Rick.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great work, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas.


----------

